# Ivy-Bridge: WLP unter dem IHS doch schlechter als erwartet!



## der8auer (11. Mai 2012)

In den letzten Wochen gab es heftige Gerüchte, ob die Wärmeleitpaste unter dem Heatspreader mit für die große Hitzeentwicklung der CPUs verantwortlich ist oder nicht. Erst ja, dann nein. 

Die japanische Website PC-Watch hat nun den Test gemacht und die WLP durch hochwertigere Produkte ersetzt. Das Ergebnis ist eindeutig: Bis zu 20 Kelvin beträgt die Temperaturdifferenz im übertakteten Zustand. Bei 3.5 GHz Kerntakt betrug die Differenz maximal 11 Kelvin.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Getestet wurden: Standard-WLP, Coollaboratory LiquidPro und OCZ Freeze.

Grundlegend ist der kleinere DIE für die größere Wärmeentwicklung verantwortlich. Bei verlötetem IHS hätte Intel die Temperatur aber deutlich senken können.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Quelle: PC Watch


----------



## GoldenMic (11. Mai 2012)

Ich denke einfach das man bei Haswell den IHS wieder verlöten wird und dann ach Wunder voll die niedrigen Temperaturen bei hohen Taktraten bieten kann.


----------



## Löschzwerg (11. Mai 2012)

Auf die News habe ich eigentlich schon lange gewartet, jetzt haben wir es endlich schwarz auf weiß. THX @ der8auer 

@GoldenMic: Hm... vielleicht erbarmt sich Intel auch und führt eine neue Revision des Ivy Bridge ein?


----------



## mmayr (11. Mai 2012)

Wenn das von PCGH getestet worden wäre....träum


----------



## FreezerX (11. Mai 2012)

Ist jetzt eine gute Werbung für die Wärmeleitpasten . 
20°C kann ich mir nicht erklären, das finde ich zu viel! Und das Ergebnis widerspricht wieder den Untersuchungen, die sagten, die WLP sei nicht schuld.


----------



## KILLTHIS (11. Mai 2012)

Bei solchen Unterschieden würde ich mich als Hersteller doch grundsätzlich lieber zu einer neuen Revision hinreißen lassen. Immerhin geht es dabei um gutes Geld.


----------



## der8auer (11. Mai 2012)

FreezerX schrieb:


> Ist jetzt eine gute Werbung für die Wärmeleitpasten .
> 20°C kann ich mir nicht erklären, das finde ich zu viel! Und das Ergebnis widerspricht wieder den Untersuchungen, die sagten, die WLP sei nicht schuld.


 
Die WLP ist ja nicht schuld an der Hitzeentwicklung. Aber es verschlechtert die Abfuhr zusätzlich


----------



## FreezerX (11. Mai 2012)

der8auer schrieb:


> Die WLP ist ja nicht schuld an der Hitzeentwicklung. Aber es verschlechtert die Abfuhr zusätzlich


 
Das ist mir klar. Wärmeleitpaste ist ein Wärmewiderstand, welcher aber unerlässlich ist (abgesehen von Lot als Alternativ). Kenne mich in Thermodynamik und Wärmeleitung sehr gut aus und kann mir deshalb nicht erklären, wie ein Produkt ganze 20°C schlechter sein soll. Selbst Ketchup oder Hautcreme im PCGH Test haben nicht so alt dagegen ausgesehen.


----------



## steinschock (11. Mai 2012)

Find ich seltsam 
da steht wohl mal ein Test an. der8auer


----------



## der8auer (11. Mai 2012)

Ja aber nicht mit meinem aktuellen 3770K  Der ist ziemlich gut. Ansonsten würde ich das schon machen.


----------



## ASD_588 (11. Mai 2012)

man könte ja mal einen test machen in dem man die ihs velötet hat....

Wie kann man den nur auf so eine idee kommen WLP statt "verlötung" zu benutzen.


----------



## beercarrier (11. Mai 2012)

denke es ist die pure absicht, vlt ein wenig schützenhilfe für amd. von den herstellungskosten in der massenprodukton mag es leichte unterschiede geben, ich denke aber im verhältnis zu allen anderen kosten ist es irrelevant. vlt ist die haswell-architektur auch nicht so der burner das sie sich die möglichkeit offenlassen wollen kräftig an der taktschraube zu drehen.


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (11. Mai 2012)

beercarrier schrieb:


> denke es ist die pure absicht, vlt ein wenig schützenhilfe für amd.


 eine sehr gewagte vermutung..

@ Topic: Bin jetzt ein bissel verwirrt...Ja, nein, jetzt wieder ja...glaube aber bald nicht, das Intel wegen den OC verhalten ihren (wohlkalkulierten ?! und damit ist *keine* "Schützenhilfe gemeint!) Produktionsprozess verändern wird....Die OCèr machen ja nur eine homöopathisch kleine Nutzergruppe aus..


----------



## !_!Mr.Q!_! (11. Mai 2012)

kann da nicht echt mal wer gescheit testen^^?
mit wlp und so eine verlötung kann man vll auch "selber" machen??
geht jaeigentlich nichts kaput wenn fachleute am start sind...


----------



## Seabound (11. Mai 2012)

ASD_588 schrieb:
			
		

> man könte ja mal einen test machen in dem man die ihs velötet hat....
> 
> Wie kann man den nur auf so eine idee kommen WLP statt "verlötung" zu benutzen.



Hat Tradition bei Intel. Bin grad unterwegs, deswegen kann ich nicht nachschauen, aber Ivy ist nicht der Einzige mit WLP unterm IHS.


----------



## L-man (11. Mai 2012)

FreezerX schrieb:


> Das ist mir klar. Wärmeleitpaste ist ein Wärmewiderstand, welcher aber unerlässlich ist (abgesehen von Lot als Alternativ). Kenne mich in Thermodynamik und Wärmeleitung sehr gut aus und kann mir deshalb nicht erklären, wie ein Produkt ganze 20°C schlechter sein soll. Selbst Ketchup oder Hautcreme im PCGH Test haben nicht so alt dagegen ausgesehen.


 
ich denke es liegt daran das die Schichtdicke deutlich größer ist, so potenzieren sich geringe UNterschiede in der Wärmeleitfähigkeit. Zumindest sieht es auf den Bildern so aus als wäre die Schichtdicke deutlich höher.


----------



## arjan400016 (11. Mai 2012)

Wie gefährlich ist es um den heat spreader ab zu machen?
Gibt es einen Anleitung dafür?


----------



## kingkoolkris (11. Mai 2012)

Vermutlich wie's damals beim Athlon64 San Diego in Mode war mit ganz normalen Rasierklingen vom Drogeriemarkt 
Dann braucht man wohl noch einen Kühler der per Backplate verschraubt ist, bei Pushpins dürfte der Kühler keinen Kontakt mehr zur Die haben.


----------



## Cey (11. Mai 2012)

Die haben die WLP unter dem IHS ersetzt, nicht den IHS entfernt. Das ist etwas anderes!


----------



## OdlG (12. Mai 2012)

könnte man den denn wieder anlöten oder kleben, nachdem man die WLP getauscht hat?


----------



## Schlafit (12. Mai 2012)

der8auer schrieb:


> In den letzten Wochen gab es heftige Gerüchte, ob die Wärmeleitpaste unter dem Heatspreader mit für die große Hitzeentwicklung der CPUs verantwortlich ist oder nicht. Erst ja, dann nein.
> 
> Die japanische Website PC-Watch hat nun den Test gemacht und die WLP durch hochwertigere Produkte ersetzt. Das Ergebnis ist eindeutig: Bis zu 20 Kelvin beträgt die Temperaturdifferenz im übertakteten Zustand. Bei 3.5 GHz Kerntakt betrug die Differenz maximal 11 Kelvin.
> 
> ...






Auch wenn das viele nicht mögen, muss ich mal kurz Klugscheißen. ABER 20 Kelvin sind = -253.15 °C .... und °20C sind = +293.15 Kelvin. (°C= Celsius)

Du hast warscheinlich nur einen kleinen Denkfehler gemacht. Wollte das nur richtig stellen


----------



## der8auer (12. Mai 2012)

Der Denkfehler liegt auf deiner Seite. Ich gebe lediglich eine Temperaturdifferenz an welche man üblicherweise in Kelvin ausdrückt.


----------



## Cey (12. Mai 2012)

Bei einer Temperaturdifferenz ist es gleichgültig, ob K oder °C verwendet werden - bedeutet das gleiche. Die News ist damit ohne Denkfehler.


Ich finde das übrigens eine absolute Sauerei von Intel. Man zahlt 200 Euro für eine "Unlocked CPU" fürs Übertakten und dann pfuscht Intel da dermaßen, bloß um kP, 50 Cent oder gar weniger zu sparen. Das ist ein Megafail - nur viel schlimmer noch: Absicht.

Man sollte das in den Medien noch etwas mehr hochpushen, um Intel zu zeigen, dass so eine Art von Kundenverarsche nur mit einer Senkung der Reputation beantwortet wird.


----------



## Seabound (12. Mai 2012)

Cey schrieb:


> Ich finde das übrigens eine absolute Sauerei von Intel. Man zahlt 200 Euro für eine "Unlocked CPU" fürs Übertakten und dann pfuscht Intel da dermaßen, bloß um kP, 50 Cent oder gar weniger zu sparen. Das ist ein Megafail - nur viel schlimmer noch: Absicht.
> 
> Man sollte das in den Medien noch etwas mehr hochpushen, um Intel zu zeigen, dass so eine Art von Kundenverarsche nur mit einer Senkung der Reputation beantwortet wird.





Was isn daran "Sauerei" oder "Kundenverarsche"? Du kaufst ne CPU, die innerhalb ihrer Spezifikationen macht, was sie soll und gut ist. Nebenbei er(K)aufst du dir noch die Möglichkeit, die Karte zu übertakten. Was auch problemlos möglich ist. Ob nun 5GHz unter Luft ereicht werden können, oder nicht, hat ja keiner Versprochen.

Ich kann da nicht sehen, dass da auch nur ansatzweiße ne Verarsche vorliegt.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (12. Mai 2012)

beercarrier schrieb:


> denke es ist die pure absicht, vlt ein wenig schützenhilfe für amd. von den herstellungskosten in der massenprodukton mag es leichte unterschiede geben, ich denke aber im verhältnis zu allen anderen kosten ist es irrelevant. vlt ist die haswell-architektur auch nicht so der burner das sie sich die möglichkeit offenlassen wollen kräftig an der taktschraube zu drehen.


 
nichts ist irrelevant bei massenproduktionen. Schon 1 Rappen mehr kosten pro CPU zählt.


----------



## der8auer (12. Mai 2012)

Bei Intel sitzen viele kluge Köpfe und die Entscheidung ist ganz sicher gut überdacht. Die CPU läuft problemlos innerhalb der Spezifikationen und lässt sich immer noch gut übertakten.

Es wird sicherlich sehr viel einfacher zu fertigen sein eine CPU mit WLP einzuschmieren als es zu verlöten. Wenn Intel da z.B. 1,50€ pro CPU spart ist das auf die Masse gerechnet ganz schön viel.


----------



## BassT (12. Mai 2012)

ich wär mal für ein tut, wie man den ihs runterbekommt und wieder draufsetzt, damit er auch hält. hat jemand da vorschläge?


----------



## MARIIIO (12. Mai 2012)

Naja, das erste Bild in Kombination mit dem Rasierklingen-Hinweis ist doch schon Tutorial genug ^^

Der HS ist innen mit WLP versehen, außen ist er auf die CPU-"Platine" geklebt. Runter gehts mit ner Rasierklinge, und fürs wieder draufmachen solltest du einen Kleber verwenden, der die "platine" nicht angreift und bei etwas höheren Temperaturen nicht wieder flüssig wird. Evtl. kannst den Kleber bestimmt auch weglassen, wenns mit der WLP schon hält, der Kühler sorgt dann ja für den nötigen Anpressdruck, verrutschen kann da eigentlich nicht viel.

Noch was fürs Topic: Unter dem HS müsste doch ein Wärmestau stattfinden, oder? Ist das gewollt? Ich kanns mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen, weil die Lust im HS ja eher Isoliert, wie das sie die Wärme an den HS weiterleitet...


----------



## Threshold (12. Mai 2012)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Ich denke einfach das man bei Haswell den IHS wieder verlöten wird und dann ach Wunder voll die niedrigen Temperaturen bei hohen Taktraten bieten kann.


 
Warum sollte Intel das machen?


----------



## Liza (13. Mai 2012)

BassT schrieb:


> ich wär mal für ein tut, wie man den ihs runterbekommt und wieder draufsetzt, damit er auch hält. hat jemand da vorschläge?


 
Ich meine ich würde mir so etwas niemals zutrauen, aber interessant würde ich das Thema dennoch finden. Vorallem würde mich interessieren ob man den IHS selber verlöten könnte.


----------



## The_Schroeder (13. Mai 2012)

Ein anständiger Test von PCGH, Awardfabrik und Co. wäre nett um ein objektives Ergebnis zu erhalten.

Denke man müsste wenn man es selbst fixt gar nicht verlöten sondern lediglich mit Flüssigmetallpaste bzw nem Pad austauschen, viel interessanter wäre aber wie man die Klebereste abbekommt und welcher Kleber zur erneuten Montage des IHS sinnvoll wäre.
Gegen einen eventuellen Hitzestau unter dem IHS könnte man an einer Seite eine kleine Lücke lassen, KÖNNTE ausreichen das genug Hitze entweichen kann


----------



## Stifflersmum (13. Mai 2012)

Ich find es amüsant, die Frage ob man das selber machen kann. Klar, gehen tut es bestimmt. Nur würde ich keine Brandneue 300 Euro CPU als Versuchsobjekt mißbrauchen. Zumindest nicht als Privatmann. Gibt ja genug Hardware Magazine die auch Testexemplare bekommen, gratis. 

Ansich ist doch alles schick an der CPU. Die Standardtaktwerte die angegebn sind stimmen, die versprochenen 77W stimmen, wo Intel sogar 95 an die Motherboard Hersteller weitergab das Ivy & Sandy problemlos "harmonieren". Man kann die CPU auch übertakten und die vorgegebene Leistung inkl Onboard Grafik stimmt auch. 

Wenn nun nicht massenhaft Prozessoren abrauchen wegen derartiger Probleme, hat Intel alles richtig gemacht. Preis Leistung Top, Konkurrenz hinter sich gelassen.
Möglicherweise sind ja nicht nur höhere Produktionskosten der Grund warum das so entschieden wurde, sondern auch eine viel höhere Ausschussrate was eben a) schlechtere Liefermöglichkeiten und b) höhere Preise bewirkt hätte. Wolltest Du das als Endkunde ?


----------



## CiSaR (13. Mai 2012)

Wieso den IHS wieder montieren? Einfach den Kühler direkt drauf pappen


----------



## The_Schroeder (13. Mai 2012)

CiSaR schrieb:


> Wieso den IHS wieder montieren? Einfach den Kühler direkt drauf pappen


 dann ist aber weniger fläche für die wärme abgabe da xD


----------



## CiSaR (13. Mai 2012)

-.-
Ist jetzt nicht dein ernst oder?


----------



## The_Schroeder (13. Mai 2012)

CiSaR schrieb:


> -.-
> Ist jetzt nicht dein ernst oder?


,...ehm doch xD
du hast ja weniger fläche die im kontakt mit dem kühler steht, gut primär wichtig wenn du directtouch kühler hast aber auch wegen des abstandes zwischen kühler und cpu die, oder kann man verschraubte kühler dann soweit festschrauben das sie auf dem die sind?


----------



## CiSaR (13. Mai 2012)

Na die DIE diehnt ja auch nur als Kühlerverlängerung und die meißten Wasserkühler sind einstellbar und da sollte es kein Problem sein bis auf die DIE zu kommen


----------



## TEAM_70335 (13. Mai 2012)

Das heisst wohl back to the roots und Köpfchen ab


----------



## GrannyStylez (13. Mai 2012)

Also aus meiner sicht kann ich dem Ganzen sowieso nichts abgewinnen, in unseren Tests hat der austausch der WLP nichts gebracht. Ich glaube der Test ist ein beinharter Fake. Was jemand ganz am Anfang des Threads angesprochen hat: "Intel verlötet erst wieder bei Haswell!" das wäre für mich eher nachvollziehbar.


----------



## Seabound (13. Mai 2012)

Irgendwo hab ich gelesen, dass laut "Data Sheet" auch Sandy nix verlötet wäre. Ah ja, OBR hats geschrieben, seh ich grad.


----------



## Skysnake (13. Mai 2012)

Also 20°C Unterschied sind schon SEHR viel. Kann ich mir kaum vorstellen. Ich bin da ziemlich skeptisch.

Ein solches Resultat muss sich vor allem!!! Reproduzieren lassen, ansonsten ist es nicht das Papier Wert, auf dem es steht/stehen könnte, wir sind ja in der Digitalen Werlt  Heist das jetzt dann nicht die Bytes wert, die es verbraucht? 

Ne Spaß beiseite. Andere Tests haben nicht mal im Ansatz solche Ergebnisse geliefert. Kann sein, dass da Bockmist gebaut wurde vom Tester, oder aber, dass die CPU halt einfach grottig gefertigt wurde.

Ich les das ganze hier jetzt schon von Anfang an mit, aber hab mich bewusst bis jetzt nicht gemeldet, weil ich erstmal schauen wollte, was denn sonst noch an Referencen kommt. Das kann ich euch auch nur empfehlen, bevor ihr hier die Keulen auspackt und auf irgend jemanden eindrescht.....

Ich finds auf jeden Fall interessant, und bin gespannt, ob noch deutlich! mehr Leute gleiche Erfahrungen haben. Alles unter 10 Berichten kannste als Einzelfall abtun, wobei selbst die 10 natürlich lächerlich sind, aber vorher muss man gar nicht drüber diskutieren, wenn es so widersprüchliche Aussagen gibt. Dass die WLP kein Nachteil sei, haben ja bis jetzt meines Wissens 3-4 Tests gezeigt.


----------



## wuselsurfer (13. Mai 2012)

The_Schroeder schrieb:


> ,...ehm doch xD
> du hast ja weniger fläche die im kontakt mit dem kühler steht, ...


 Na und?
Dafür hast Du weniger Wärmewiederstand und weniger Wärmeübergangsgrenzschichten.
Die Wärme wird schneller und direkter abgeführt.

Du scheinst die alten Athlons nicht zu kennen, da saß der Kühler auch direkt auf dem Silizium mit WLP:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Oben ein Exemplar ohne abgeplatzte Ecken. 

Den Kühler kann man bei normalem Aufsitz handfest anziehen; die Athlons hielten sogar sehr stramme Anpreßfedern aus, wenn der Kühler schön plan saß.



Skysnake schrieb:


> Also 20°C Unterschied sind schon SEHR viel. Kann  ich mir kaum vorstellen. Ich bin da ziemlich skeptisch. ...


 Denke ich auch. 

Mehr als 3-5 Kelvin Temperaturdifferenz sind bei keinem WLP-Test je durch unterschiedliche Pasten erreicht worden (Metall mal außen vor).

Die WLP sollte ja in der Paxis einige hunderstel mm dick sein.
Und da nun mal beim Wärmewiderstand die Dicke linear in das Ergebnis eingeht, ist keine große Änderung durch die WLP zu erwarten.


----------



## saarlandurpils (13. Mai 2012)

Vielleicht ist ja auch die Schicht der WLP zu dick gewesen.

Ich wäre auch fürn test ohne Headspreader direkt auf den Kühlkörper.
Die 20 (° oder K) Temperaturdifferenz werden ja nur bei höherer Spannung und 4,6GHz erreicht, das spricht dafür, dass die Paste die erhöhte Wärme nit gut abgeben kann.


----------



## PAUI (13. Mai 2012)

eigentlich könnte man den doch selber verlöten oder?

mit Rasierklinge den HS entfernnen.
den HS und den DIE Säubern.
die Klebe Reste überall entfernen.
Lötpads besorgen oder viellei geht auch collaboraty liquid pads?
auf den DIE drauflegen.
dann den HS mit Scheibenkleber wie es beim kfz´ler gibt außenrum beschmieren den HS dann drauf setzen und mit spannzangen fest andrücken.
mit nem Heißluftfön erhitzen aber nicht zu sehr.
1 Tag stehen lassen bis der Kleber ausgehärtet ist Fertig.


----------



## apefred (13. Mai 2012)

Doch nicht Tick+ wie man ihn nannte sondern doch nur Tick...
Ne neue Revision halte ich eher weniger für wahrscheinlich, denn es ist in diesem Sinne kein Mangel und den Normalanwender wirds wohl kaum interessieren


----------



## kampfschaaaf (13. Mai 2012)

Hmmm... würde mich interessieren, ob der 3930k auch so einfach köpfbar ist? Der ist mir echt zu teuer, um da mit Rasierklingen das Silikon zu durchtrennen. Das hatte mich damals mal bei einem Phenom II X4 gereizt, den zu köpfen. Der war verlötet. Allerdings hat mir das kaum 6°C gebracht.

Der 3930k ist schon ein Hitzkopf. Sollte da auch nur WLP drauf sein, werde ich ihn vielleicht doch köpfen. Sollte mit meinem Wasserkühler funzen.

Nachträglich verlöten halte ich für keine gute Idee. Warum sollte man sowas tun, wenn der Kopf schon ab ist? Auf das DIE muß direkt Kupferkontakt her. Und nicht Zinn, IHS, WLP und dann erst der Kühler.

MfG kampfschaaaf


----------



## streega (14. Mai 2012)

Ich habe es vermutet ... Danke an der8auer.


----------



## poiu (14. Mai 2012)

der8auer schrieb:


> Es wird sicherlich sehr viel einfacher zu fertigen sein eine CPU mit WLP einzuschmieren als es zu verlöten. Wenn Intel da z.B. 1,50€ pro CPU spart ist das auf die Masse gerechnet ganz schön viel.




Es müssen keine Finanziellen Gründe sein, es kann auch Technische Gründe geben immerhin ist das neu Fertigungstechnik und vielleicht gab es komplikaionen bei so kleinen DIE´s oder was auch immer


----------



## der8auer (22. Mai 2012)

Hier der versprochene Test  

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...extreme-test-wlp-wechseln-bei-ivy-bridge.html


----------

